# My Ausable river boat build



## brushbuster

I have been wanting to build a river boat for quite a few years now so i decided to do one stripper style. Right now i just have the a few strips on the mold.
I have traced the bottom and sidewall of a freinds 20 footer and then revised it to suit my needs then i faired up the lines and plotted the points and now i have a buch of forms with a few strips. I hope to have her done by fall. 
Here is a few pics of the start.


----------



## tommytubular

Thats a labor intensive project... Not sure I would have the patience to build one.

Looking forward to the updates....


----------



## troutchops

Looks like it will be a fun project.


----------



## brushbuster

tommytubular said:


> Thats a labor intensive project... Not sure I would have the patience to build one.
> 
> Looking forward to the updates....


 Yup I actually started this project last spring with the drawings and then the ripping and milling of the strips. I built a canoe 2 years ago and was hooked with the strip boat method. I have a few kayaks that i want to do next along with a plywood drifter.


----------



## woodie slayer

what are you going to use for ribbing?? cedar??


----------



## brushbuster

woodie slayer said:


> what are you going to use for ribbing?? cedar??


 I have a bunch of 4/4 cherry that i thought about using for the gunnels, ribs, and possibly the decks. MY transom is made out of poplar so the rest of the trim might be done in that also i havent quite made up my mind. At first i thought it might be nice to make it light enough to be a car topper but i think by the time i end up i'm going to have to trailer it so weight isnt going to be that much of an issue.


----------



## Boozer

That is awesome! Please keep us updated with photos!


----------



## Northwoods Addict

Awesome job Brushbuster! I've been thinking about this myself. Could you lead to a place for plans and or the template plans? Thanks for posting the pictures and hope to meet you sometime around Grayling!


----------



## brushbuster

Northwoods Addict said:


> Awesome job Brushbuster! I've been thinking about this myself. Could you lead to a place for plans and or the template plans? Thanks for posting the pictures and hope to meet you sometime around Grayling!


 I am getting ready to post some more pics of what i have completed so far. Maybe tonight
Right now the sides are stripped up to the bottom of the boat. The ribs are cut up planed. the gunnels are cut and planed along with the deck and seat material.
Plans? There arent any plans for this boat as far as i know. Most of the builders around here have a template for the bottom and sides. And this info is primarily in their heads. I am working on compiling what i have into a plan or at least give dimmensions to each form station. and a few specs. But i dont have that info available right now. Its pretty basic though. basically a 20 foot boat with a 10 foot straight and flat middle that has a 30 inch bottom and is 38 inches at the beam, (gunnels) and tapers to 0 at the bow and 7 inches at the stern. The sides are 12 inches high which run straight in the middle for 10 feet with a 5 inch rocker on the bow end and 6 inch rocker on the stern end. i am going to explain a little more when i post up a diagram and some specs in the future. It realy is a fun project so far for me. I havent done much this wekend as i have been following the marathon all weekend.


----------



## brushbuster

Welp, the side walls are stripped up. I'm just getting started on the bottom strips. While the glue is drying for each strip i will start fairing the sides and install the outer stem. So far so good and no problems. I just got my fiber glass coth and graphite in teh mail today so i cant wait to be able to glass.


Got clamps? 
I ran out of clamps and then broke out the packaging tape. worked like a charm


----------



## kroppe

Very, very impressive.


----------



## ih772

That's really cool.


----------



## Ausable Junkie

Very nice looking lines so far!

My project is a canoe, but the build principle is the same.


Have you thought about doing any inlays or "iron on" desings into the hull? 

My brother-in-law suggested using the "West System" for the resin part of my build. The liquid soap-type dispensing system gives you an easy way to keep the correct ratio of resin-to-hardener and lets you choose the size of the resin batch you want to deal with at one time. If its 5:2 you need (example) then you just push the plunger down on the resin jug 5 times, and 2 times on the hardener and you have the correct mix.


----------



## brushbuster

Ausable Junkie said:


> Very nice looking lines so far!
> 
> My project is a canoe, but the build principle is the same.
> 
> 
> Have you thought about doing any inlays or "iron on" desings into the hull?
> 
> My brother-in-law suggested using the "West System" for the resin part of my build. The liquid soap-type dispensing system gives you an easy way to keep the correct ratio of resin-to-hardener and lets you choose the size of the resin batch you want to deal with at one time. If its 5:2 you need (example) then you just push the plunger down on the resin jug 5 times, and 2 times on the hardener and you have the correct mix.


In one of my pics you can see my canoe i built through the window.
West system is all i use. It works great and is very user freindly. You just have to make sure the pumps are primed and keep an eye on the cans, when they are close to empty i change cans. Once the pumps lose prime your batch gets ruined.
I dont think i am going to do any wood burnings or other inlays.


----------



## brushbuster

Well she's all stripped, faired and sanded. i was going to start the glassing this weekend but i ran into a snag. My roof leaks.. So i spent the day ripping out shingles, replacing rotted wood.and putting shingles back on. Dang it. Ill post some pics of her in a few days.


----------



## brushbuster

Today i start the glassing process on the outer hull.


----------



## jerrob

BEAUTIFUL! that is one good looking boat, love the attention to detail in the woodwork. are you gonna frame that boat or fish out of it? cant wait to see it when its done.


----------



## woolybug25

I cant wait to see the finished product. You are truly an excellent craftsmen.


----------



## ditchrat

Awsome boat!! i am geting ready to build a 14 ft drift but i am going to the stitch and glue method. I hope it turns out half as good as yours looks.


----------



## brushbuster

ditchrat said:


> Awsome boat!! i am geting ready to build a 14 ft drift but i am going to the stitch and glue method. I hope it turns out half as good as yours looks.


 Cool. Im wanting to build a 14 ft drifter next. Where did you get the plans. I have a lot of left over cedar that a friend gave me that he tore off his house. That is what i built this boat from. I would really be interested in the details for your build.

I finished the 3 coats last night and took her of the molds today.Now its scrape, plane, and sanding on the inside hull. uhg.


----------



## IncredibleHook

Wow, I wish I had the talent to attempt a project like this. I just fished from an Au Sable riverboat for the first time a few nights ago on the Manistee and loved it. So much quieter than a driftboat and manueverable. Thanks for posting.


----------



## troutbum64

Brad,
Wow the boat looks great. can't believe how far you've gotten since Paul and I where up there. Maybe one of these days we can wet a line off it or my pontoon (Dry Fly) and strip some streamers. Say hi to Wendy for me and I'll talk to you soon.
Gary Koz


----------



## ih772

Its looking great, thanks for the update.


----------



## brushbuster

troutbum64 said:


> Brad,
> Wow the boat looks great. can't believe how far you've gotten since Paul and I where up there. Maybe one of these days we can wet a line off it or my pontoon (Dry Fly) and strip some streamers. Say hi to Wendy for me and I'll talk to you soon.
> Gary Koz


 Thanks Gary, I havent wet a line since we went out that night. I need to leave the boat alone and go fishing:lol:
Your welcome up anytime bro.


----------



## ditchrat

I found the boat plans on Spirainternational.com thay have a ton of blue prints the one i am going to build is the 14ft RIVERMAN. I was looking at the 14ft CANADIAN but i wanted to try somthing a bit easyer for the first one. That and i like the Mckenzie boat style better.


----------



## REG

Wow, that is a really gorgeous boat! Super work!


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish?

that is one sexy looking boat! I would love to be able to do something half that well one day. Just gotta get the honey-do list knocked out first. Should only take a decade or two. Hats off to ya and two thumbs way up!


----------



## kroppe

Looking good.


----------



## Freestone

That is a beautiful boat! I built a stitch & glue drift boat about 7 years ago. I went with plans from Montana Boatbuilders. Montana Riverboats also has some nice plans. I'm thinking about building a smaller DB. Maybe the Montana Riverboats "Buffalo Boat".


----------



## b737tvc

brushbuster said:


> I have a bunch of 4/4 cherry that i thought about using for the gunnels, ribs, and possibly the decks. MY transom is made out of poplar so the rest of the trim might be done in that also i havent quite made up my mind. At first i thought it might be nice to make it light enough to be a car topper but i think by the time i end up i'm going to have to trailer it so weight isnt going to be that much of an issue.


 My boy would like to build one can you help with direction of plans?


----------



## b737tvc

My Boy saw your boat and would like to build one do you have any plans for the forms?


----------



## brushbuster

b737tvc said:


> My Boy saw your boat and would like to build one do you have any plans for the forms?


 If you want to come and get them I will give him all the station molds they are just taking up room in my shop.


----------



## b737tvc

please email me your contact at [email protected], we will talk. That would be great!


----------



## b737tvc

yes I can do that.


----------



## troutbum64

Brad,
Haven't seen a pic of the boat. How did it finally come out?
Hope you are doing well and got out to fish some. This year has been a ruff one for me and haven't fished very much. Looking to get up there next week and throw some streamers above and below Mio if the water temp is okay. Right now I hear it's a little high to fish.
I'll try to swing by if I have the chance to say high.
shoot me an e-mail with your address and phone at
[email protected]
Gary


----------



## brushbuster

troutbum64 said:


> Brad,
> Haven't seen a pic of the boat. How did it finally come out?
> Hope you are doing well and got out to fish some. This year has been a ruff one for me and haven't fished very much. Looking to get up there next week and throw some streamers above and below Mio if the water temp is okay. Right now I hear it's a little high to fish.
> I'll try to swing by if I have the chance to say high.
> shoot me an e-mail with your address and phone at
> [email protected]
> Gary


 Gorgeous. check out my Ausable river boat build part 2 there is a few pics on that post.
I took her out last nite to see how she motors with my emotor. She flies! What a smooth handling craft. I motored up the south branch from the main stream last night i should've brought my rigs  Oh well it was just nice to get on the river and see how she does.


----------



## Northwoods Addict

Hi Brushbuster

I finished a plywood riverboat this spring. I'm interested in talking to you. I am the Building Trades Instructor at Grayling High. Please stop in if available or pm after school restarts. Awesome Job!!


----------



## brushbuster

Northwoods Addict said:


> Hi Brushbuster
> 
> I finished a plywood riverboat this spring. I'm interested in talking to you. I am the Building Trades Instructor at Grayling High. Please stop in if available or pm after school restarts. Awesome Job!!


 Hey, I would love to stop in and chat with you. I think the school did a river boat several years ago. Are you considering doing one in the classroom? It would be a pretty awesome project.


----------



## Mdeau90

Awesome build! I just finished a drift boat and your build inspired me to take on building an au sable river boat. Do you happened to still have the measurements for the station molds that you’d be willing to share?


----------



## M Snauko

@brushbuster 
I’m getting into this post very late, but I’m interested in building a river boat and would like to chat with you about yours. Can you email me? [email protected]

Thanks


----------

